# Window Screens :(



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok I need major help here, with all my ability's for some reason when it comes to replacing the screen in a window I'm as smart as a dead cat, so far I have spent $35 on screen for one window that's 32X48, I know how to put the screen in with the spline, I know I have to cut it 1 inch larger than the frame, but every time i get done the frame is bowed inward, and is useless. Is there any way to stop the frame from bowing inward when I do this screen?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Do not over-tension the screen material... the spline will pull the screen tight as you roll it into place. You just want to get the wrinkles out.... not play music..:laugh:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks I'll try that. Gotta do something before I get so pissed off that there's a new wall in my living room, which actually suits me fine, the darker the better.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I have 4 dogs...... replaced many screens for my sliding doors...:upset: One screen lasted 30 minutes... The biggest dog (Giant Schnauzer) went through it before I could get it opened.... I did not fix. Let the bottom flap around so the dogs could come and go as they pleased while keeping most insects out.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I got it!,,,,,,thanks SABL, you just saved me about $1600 in materials and a divorce.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

WTG wolfen!! Glad to hear it...watch the puppy....:lol:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

LOL the puppy can't get through a screen yet the front door is metal on the bottom and the back door has a doggie barrier on it


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Forgot to mention that divorce isn't always a bad thing....:lol::lol:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea,but here in Va we have a saying " its cheaper to keep her" which has been proven true time and time again.


----------



## Christing (Dec 30, 2011)

It is really an important promble for me . I do not how to do now !


----------

